# 1st DC - GSD Review Covergirl



## Keylogh (Jun 5, 2010)

I would like to thank the German Shepherd fancy magazines:German Shepherd Dog Review & German Shepherd Quarterly for featuring my girl DC New Challenge Aviator HSCs,HXCs on the cover along with supplemental article for accomplishing her Dual Champions title(1st GSD in AKC history). They both did a very nice job on each's layout.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats! I can't wait to get my issue. YOU must be so proud and excited! :thumbup:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congratulations! Nice coverage by the publications too.


----------

